# Good basic rub.



## goose (May 17, 2008)

This is a good basic rub I use. It stores good in a sealed plastic container but it should be long gone before it needs to be replaced. Hope you like it if you use it-

3/4 cup Paprika
1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup salt
1/4 cup (white) sugar
2 tbls chili powder
2 tbls garlic powder
2 tbls onion powder
2 tsp cayenne pepper


----------



## cowgirl (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe Goose, I'll give it a try.


----------



## jrgleaso2003 (May 17, 2008)

I like goose's recipe but I would also add 2 tbs of cumnin to it. It adds a little more BBQ flavor in my opinion.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 17, 2008)

This looks alot like the rub I use, replacing the white sugar with brown.  Maybe get a little crazy sometimes, and grind up some dried chipotle chilies and mexican oregano. 
Cumin,,,,, I can't imagine eating pork without cumin in the rub!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 17, 2008)

That's a good foundation rub. You can always push the envelope beyond the foundation.


----------

